# What is up with Uber Drivers ignoring the entered address?



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

It seems whenever I request an Uber taxi, the drivers always go to the pin and ignore the address I put in. I put in my building number for the pickup location, and the drivers always ignore that and say "this is where the pin is"

I've had drivers in the past actually come to my building because "that's the address that was put in". So this tells me that many drivers are ignoring the address and only focused on the pin. Why are so many drivers only focused on the pin, and not the actual address that was entered?


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

Almost all drivers just hit the navigation button after accepting the ping, the problem is most likely with uber and not the drivers


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

The only problem with that is that again, I've had drivers actually find my building and say that it was because of the address I entered. This tells me that many drivers just ignore the address and only go to the pin


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

If this is a frequent problem you can try moving your pin to the pick up location rather than putting in an address. I'm honestly surprised the pin doesn't move to said address when you out it in. Seems like a simple fix on ubers part


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm usually picked up in a residential area, and on my map, it doesn't show building numbers.

I've tried using the pin to exactly where I'M standing, and that's usually not accurate. I understand this is a problem with UBER, but what I don't understand is how this prevents the driver from ignoring the given address

NO matter what the pin says, common sense says that if the address entered is 4441 Town St, that you're gonna be looking for a building or house number 4441. If the pin doesn't take you to this building number, common sense says that you're probably not at the correct location


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Bubber said:


> It seems whenever I request an Uber taxi, the drivers always go to the pin and ignore the address I put in. I put in my building number for the pickup location, and the drivers always ignore that and say "this is where the pin is"
> 
> I've had drivers in the past actually come to my building because "that's the address that was put in". So this tells me that many drivers are ignoring the address and only focused on the pin. Why are so many drivers only focused on the pin, and not the actual address that was entered?


Or how about you just wait by the curb instead of having the driver hunt you down.

You can also text your exact location. Problem solved.


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

It's been awhile since I've driven but I don't ever remember seeing an address in the app for pickups just the pin. I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong but I think the only way to see the address is to open up the billing document (or whatever its called) after accepting ping


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

The address I give is my exact location. The building number, and the corresponding street


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

Again, I've had drivers actually look for my building number, as that is what I entered. You must be saying all drivers don't have the same app or interface


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

All drivers don't open up the billing document, new drivers most likely don't even know they can


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Apartments are notorious for screwing with GPS. 

Just drop the pin exactly where you want to be picked up.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Bubber said:


> The address I give is my exact location. The building number, and the corresponding street


Don't think I've ever had this problem nor have I heard anyone else mention it.

Just be happy there's still drivers willing to pick up pax like you for pennies. I bet you don't even tip SMH.


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

Or you can try ordering a select fare. Sometimes the cheapest rides come with the cheapest service


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bubber said:


> The only problem with that is that again, I've had drivers actually find my building and say that it was because of the address I entered. This tells me that many drivers just ignore the address and only go to the pin


Such a shame that the Uber application causes such a conflict to begin with !

They charge the driver 25% to supply such inaccurate information !

Yet,see who gets the blame here ?

The poor driver !


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

I drop the pin exactly where I am standing, and it doesn't take the driver where I am. By this example, a pin can easily be misplaced/inaccurate; an address cannot (unless entered wrong by the passenger)


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

So you move the pin to your location and drivers still can't find you? This definitely sounds like a problem with the app and not so much the driver. Again not everyone knows they can open the billing document to get an address


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

renbutler said:


> Apartments are notorious for screwing with GPS.
> 
> Just drop the pin exactly where you want to be picked up.


I can tell right now this is the type of pax that would last about 30 seconds before I hit the eject button.


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

I understand that the GPS and the pin feature aren't exact sciences. I really don't mind when a driver can't find me, and calls/texts to say they can't find me.

What bugs me is when the driver says they're here at the pin, and having any ounce of basic intelligence and sense, can't/chooses not to see that they're not at the building number entered.

I've seen the drivers phone when a rider request comes in, and it always shows an address location when the app beeps. Whether this address shows through manual entering or through the pin entered, an address shows


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

What part of, we can't see the address without opening a secret document, don't you understand?


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

Bubber said:


> It seems whenever I request an Uber taxi, the drivers always go to the pin and ignore the address I put in. I put in my building number for the pickup location, and the drivers always ignore that and say "this is where the pin is"
> 
> I've had drivers in the past actually come to my building because "that's the address that was put in". So this tells me that many drivers are ignoring the address and only focused on the pin. Why are so many drivers only focused on the pin, and not the actual address that was entered?


I drive to the pin because that is where you said you would be. Only time I drive to the address is if the pin is on top of the house, then, I consider driving through the wall or wait at the driveway. More important, if you see the car stopped, and got text the driver is there. Instead of having him drive around in circles, it would be awesome for the pax to walk over to the pin where it was dropped.


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

It shows the address when the app beeps, when there's a rider request. It comes up in a bubble text, with the address inside, on top of the dot (which I think is green or red?)


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

That's the only time we see it and we have about 5 seconds to accept, I'm pretty sure no one is writing down addresses in that short time


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Bubber said:


> What bugs me is when the driver says they're here at the pin, and having any ounce of basic intelligence and sense, can't/chooses not to see that they're not at the building number entered.


Quite often, the problem in this case is the number shown, not the pin. We don't know whether you entered the exact number correctly, or the system did it incorrectly.

JUST DROP THE PIN EXACTLY WHERE YOU WANT TO BE PICKED UP.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

Bubber said:


> I understand that the GPS and the pin feature aren't exact sciences. I really don't mind when a driver can't find me, and calls/texts to say they can't find me.
> 
> What bugs me is when the driver says they're here at the pin, and having any ounce of basic intelligence and sense, can't/chooses not to see that they're not at the building number entered.
> 
> I've seen the drivers phone when a rider request comes in, and it always shows an address location when the app beeps. Whether this address shows through manual entering or through the pin entered, an address shows


Pin takes precedent over address. Simple as that. Address is just to get you in the area, a lot of pickups have a range in address, as others have said, you drop pin, walk to the pin and problem solved.


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

I don't use the pin in any way, I put in my address which is where I say I will be. Using the pin makes sense, but if where the pin takes you doesn't match the entered building number, that probably means the pin didn't take you to the right place


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

crookedhalo said:


> What part of, we can't see the address without opening a secret document, don't you understand?


Where's the mute button on this guy? I'm just going to ignore. He's too hardheaded to realize there's an easy fix to the problem.

I find it hilarious when we get pax on this site that think we care about their issues.


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

Right? Still he still cant contemplate the fact that we don't have the address after we accept unless we open a secret document. Feels like I'm playing chess with pigeons here


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

The pin is never accurate. The only time I've found the pin to be accurate is when I type in a particular business name


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

If you are really upset with drivers you should call uber and demand they raise rates. 2 years ago you would have never had these issues. The problem with low fares is you get what you pay for


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

The pin and address should both correspond with one another; they are both of equal importance. Using the pin is the most prudent option, however it should be verified in conjunction w/ the listed address to verify you're at the correct spot.

And I don't believe the poster that's saying something about a "secret document". I honestly had an UBER driver tell me that "drivers should know with apartment complexes it usually requires a little bit of effort to find the address/building number"

This doesn't indicate to me that there's some secret document or trick of any kind. To be fair though, I will ask other UBER drivers about this, especially those that are able to find my building #


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

It's not a secret document. It's the way bill that gives you info about the ride like the address, surge rate and insurance coverage. Problem is unless you spend some time poking around the app while you have a rider you would never know it's there, it's not something uber trains it's drivers on. Now consider the fact uber has a 60% turn over rate of drivers in the first three months, the chances of you getting a driver that knows about the way bill is pretty slim.


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

If I'm not mistaken, the only way to contact Uber is through e'mail. Or if there is a phone, there's no customer service option, only automation.


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

No phone number, that would require uber to pay someone an hourly wage. When you email them though keep in mind that the first 2-3 responses from them will be some copy pasta generated by some algorithm. It takes multiple emails before an actual person will read your complaint.


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

OK, that makes more sense. I will be sure to question and inform drivers about what you say, and will rate upon those responses


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

Don't rate them too harshly, anything under a 4.6 average rating and your drivery will be deactivated until they pay uber an extortion fee


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

No, I will have patience on this matter and will rate fairly, given that I get a genuine misunderstanding, and not the "well this is where the app took me" sort of reply.

I will inform the inform the driver that I put in an actual address, then will inform them that there is a way to see the entered address. I'll be nice about it and will rate 5 stars until I get/sense a snarky attitude/response


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

Try not to take it personally, a lot of us feel wronged by uber, especially those of us who have been driving a couple years. Since we can't take it out on uber, as they have near zero driver support, it can get misdirected to riders. Riders are the only faces we see when we think uber


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Uber support frequently tells drivers that the pin is the more accurate location and not the address. Personally I take the extra 30 seconds or minute and double check location and address. Sometimes they're the same, sometimes not. Complexes the pin tends to drop in a location kit even close to the address. A lot of city addresses the pin drops in the alley behind the building.


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

^ Okay. I just typed in my address in UBER. I hit the go to pin radio, and it shows an address that,s on a street that's behind my complex, and also behind two additional complexes to the rear.

There's a street that's directly adjacent to my building, and it doesn't show that. So from expriencee, I'M here to tell you that the pin is hit-or-miss, at best


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Now listen up Bubber.

We always rely on the Pin because that's the only way we get paid, incase a Rider emails Uber and gives some BS story to Uber to get their money back.
That's our only saving grace tonot be robbed by the Rider after we waste, time, gas, etc.

The address doesn't mean squat. Those drivers who come to your address instead of the pin, are taking risk for being Extra nice.

***And you and other riders Don't even tip, Even though you know you should.***

So next time Text or Call driver right away after your ride has been accepted. Tell him to come to X number because the pin is a little further away, because of the Navigation problem. Or that your building is a dead zone for GPS.

Problem solved.


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

How isit a risk to use the address instead of the pin?


----------



## redloh (Nov 6, 2015)

How is the pin not accurate? You drop the pin where you want to be picked up. You do know that you can move the pin away from your GPS location, right?


----------



## redloh (Nov 6, 2015)

Also, an address isn't always visible to the drivers, especially at night.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

Bubber said:


> How isit a risk to use the address instead of the pin?


Listen, I don't usually use address because:

- Don't you know that it is not easy to look for house numbers when not all of houses shows its number clearly?

- Some houses don't even show numbers, and I don't even know why.

- I drive at night, so I only use pin.

- Uber app sometimes shows a range of house number, so pin is the only way to locate passengers.

Also, we drivers can also rate passengers, which means you will be picked up quickly depends on your rating.


----------



## FARIS (Jul 11, 2016)

Feel free to contact uber about your complain and if not happy dont use uber . Remember ( you get what you pay for)


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

Bubber said:


> How isit a risk to use the address instead of the pin?


Bubber, if you have a car that is eligible to drive for uber. Please sign up and drive. A few hours a day, for a month, and come back here to talk with us. You will have a new perspective and appreciation for what we do and have to put up with. Believe me, your concern about pin vs address location is no where near our top of the list of concerns and shouldn't be for riders.


----------



## Drago619 (Nov 3, 2015)

When i first started out i noticed google maps would always lead me behind houses and down back alleys to the pin and id end up behind the actual address. Took a bit to figure out that riders did the pin correctly and its just the navigation that was screwing me up. Ive sat waiting on the next street after the app has said ive arrived only to check and realise the address and street name are not correct...your are experiencing what happens to new drivers that havent figured that out yet. To this day the nav still takes me behind and down alleys instead of out front. Actually my nav has been all over the place and trying to take me wrong ways and i have had some nice riders just let me know its taking me the wrong way.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Bubber said:


> How isit a risk to use the address instead of the pin?


Bubber, no one has really answered your questions! What has happened lately is entirely Uber's fault. The Uber app, regardless of whether you set your pick up location by pin or address or even business name, is SCREWING UP big time. It hands over the bad location data to the GPS navigation. Driver only has time to tap "navigate". We don't have time to type the address into the nav app, as we are driving you know. The nav app then guides us to the back alley, other side of your building, your ex's house, etc. anywhere but where you are. Go tell Uber that it's app sucks. The drivers can not help it at all.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

Uber app does not suck, it is actually a pretty good app. As for the pin/address/go to... I reread some of Bubber comments, and her drivers are just idiots. I think what Bubber is saying that the pin is on the address, but navigation tells people to go elsewhere, well, at that point, I think the driver should use his head and figure out what is going and and make the effort to find the apartment. I get that all the time, the pin is on a house, navigation tells me to go to gas station, because it is around the corner. I look at address, which is right there on the app, not sure why people are saying you need to look for it; see the street name that is around the corner, drive there, and there is my pax. Yeah, those drivers that pull that crap are going for cancellation fee. Just report them.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

You are right, we need to use our heads when we get near the pick up. That's when I open the Uber app again and look at the address if something seems out of order. I'm not going to drive off a bridge just because the nav app tells me to.

However, the Uber app is handing off the inaccurate location info to the nav app. It used to be better, but now it seems more erroneous than before. I had a pax just yesterday who keyed in the pick up address while she was at a different location. So this has nothing to do with a pin. The app still sent me one block off on a parallel street.


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

I have the feeling #43 is going to trap me in a circular argument, but here goes: the only possible option I have with the pin is that there's this spot on the map for my complex. It doesn't show apartment buildings or numbers, nor does it show house numbers for the street I'm On

The argument is brought up that the driver relies on the pin due to the address possibly being correct (either by GPS or passenger error)

In other parlance though, whether you hit go to pin or type in an address, the pin is at best no more reliable than the PIN. So why not just go to the address given, because an address is still present even if you hit the go to pin.

If there's a range in house numbers showing for a pickup location, then that's understandable, because the rider most likely used the pin feature. However if there's a singular house number, it would seem to make more sense to go to the address listed, as I would think it'd be a common train of thought that the pin can be wildly inaccurate. 

Post 48 seems to be an extremely common issue almost all drivers face. So in still experiencing that, why still rely on the pin?


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

Transportador said:


> You are right, we need to use our heads when we get near the pick up. That's when I open the Uber app again and look at the address if something seems out of order. I'm not going to drive off a bridge just because the nav app tells me to.
> 
> However, the Uber app is handing off the inaccurate location info to the nav app. It used to be better, but now it seems more erroneous than before. I had a pax just yesterday who keyed in the pick up address while she was at a different location. So this has nothing to do with a pin. The app still sent me one block off on a parallel street.


It's not uber app, it is all the navigation software sharing same data on long/lat coordinates per address. My own house, on navigation in my car, when I enter it, takes me down two houses from my house. Same as I enter in the rider app, so what I do is move the pin to my driveway and solves the problem. Basically, use the pin.


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

Drexl_s, I don't believe the address I put in, aligns with the pin, otherwise I wouldn't have drivers telling me "well this is where the pin is was". If I were able to drop the pin on my exact house number/building I would, but with my phone that's impossible. I don't have the app, I use mobile uber as I have a Blackberry. Not sure how much difference this makes...


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Bubber said:


> It seems whenever I request an Uber taxi, the drivers always go to the pin and ignore the address I put in. I put in my building number for the pickup location, and the drivers always ignore that and say "this is where the pin is"
> 
> I've had drivers in the past actually come to my building because "that's the address that was put in". So this tells me that many drivers are ignoring the address and only focused on the pin. Why are so many drivers only focused on the pin, and not the actual address that was entered?


Because many buildings don't have numbers on them or the driver can't see them while maneuvering through traffic or they have found through experience that the pax is usually where the pin is regardless of what's in the address bar.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

Bubber said:


> Post 48 seems to be an extremely common issue almost all drivers face.


Where do you see post#? Or is that on computer only and not on phone/mobile?


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

Bubber said:


> Drexl_s, I don't believe the address I put in, aligns with the pin, otherwise I wouldn't have drivers telling me "well this is where the pin is was". If I were able to drop the pin on my exact house number/building I would, but with my phone that's impossible. I don't have the app, I use mobile uber as I have a Blackberry. Not sure how much difference this makes...


Blackberry, ok all bets off. Kidding, I loved my blackberry, wish it could run android apps though, it could be part of your problem. Not much support for blackberry apps.


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

And no, the drivers aren't trying to get a cancellation fee, they do call/text and tell me they're here (at the pin that is)


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Bubber said:


> I have the feeling #43 is going to trap me in a circular argument, but here goes: the only possible option I have with the pin is that there's this spot on the map for my complex. It doesn't show apartment buildings or numbers, nor does it show house numbers for the street I'm On
> 
> The argument is brought up that the driver relies on the pin due to the address possibly being correct (either by GPS or passenger error)
> 
> ...


Drivers DO go to the address. That's all we do by hitting the "Navigate" button in the Uber app after we accept the ride request. What happens after that depends on the Nav app. We do not have time to stop the car, type in the address to the nav app, or another Nav device, then drive to the pick up. We are so busy navigating traffic, dealing with idiots on the road, another ping coming in, etc. ect. that by the time we get to destination and realize that the app took us around the side, alley, another block all together, we look like fools! Half of the time, the app guides us to the pin, the other half to the address. Half of the time the pin is correct, the other half not.

I have driven pax from the airports to their fancy hotels, arriving at the dumpsters in back because of the app (Uber's or Nav, who knows whose fault). This has nothing to do with going to pin or address. Happens all the time. Pax did not enter a pin. App says Fairmont Hotel with address, for example. Still fumbles big time on execution.

Don't try to solve this. It is not solvable. Just know that your drivers ain't stupid or crazy. Help them out by calling or texting any helpful hint as to where you are, just MIGHT help


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

Drago's post. And even then, I'm not sure that it's because I have. A blackberry. Maybe it's because it's the mobile site vs the app

Does it actually show house numbers on your map, under the app? I don't see house numbers when I scroll through the map..


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

I don't understand what you're saying: taking the time type in the address? Doesn't uber already have a GPS that directs you to the pickup location? And the address is already showing, so what are you talking about that you have to type in?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I only read the first couple of replies so I don't know if this has been said but...

Manually entering an address places the pin at said address. If i entered 123 southeast oak Street ft Lauderdale, FL, the app will drop my pin at 123 SE Oak Street in Ft Lauderdale not 100 miles north whete I actually am. So, if your driver goes to the pin, he/she is going to the address you entered. They are one in the same.

The issue may be with the navigation.


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

Oh and Drago, as I stated earlier to the individual w/ the pokemon avatar, when I hit go to pin, it shows the street that's behind two complexes to my rear. 

Or you know what, I just tried using the pin again, and it's now showing me on the street parallel to my building. The dot is away from the apartment blurb, and even away from the street name in my address


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

If that's true 1102, then why Ido I have drivers telling me that "well this is where the pin was"? I do not enter the wrong address, I can assure you of that


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Bubber said:


> If that's true 1102, then why Ido I have drivers telling me that "well this is where the pin was"? I do not enter the wrong address, I can assure you of that


I dont know, but it is true. Go into your rider app and type in an address, you will see the pin go to that address.

What I would do is go to where I want to get picked up. Request a ride using the pin drop then, make a note of the address given. In the future I'd use the address of the pin drop.

If your building is big, it takes up several address numbers. Google maps may have marked your building from another street or number. Again I don't know why, but pin drop and typing tje location is the same


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I've had people in New Your request a ride for someone here in FL, the pin was at the pickup address, not in New York.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

see how the address changes as I move the pin? I am 100 miles north of this location, no blue dot.


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

I live in an apartment complex, and the building only has one house number

And I do go to where I want to getpicked up. I type in my house number (and street name, which takes drivers to the coomplex) and stand directly in front of it


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

Usually yes, the adress will correspond w/ the pin, however it seems to be different for apartment complexes


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Bubber said:


> NO matter what the pin says, common sense says that if the address entered is 4441 Town St, that you're gonna be looking for a building or house number 4441.


Nobody listens to what that little pin says. It's a lying #$%#$&


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

^ that's what I've basically been saying. I don't see how ppl can't see this......

HOWEVER I WILL absolve the drivers if the address entered is a range of house numbers, because that means that the pin was dropped (because who types in 600-764 Anywhere St?).

The driver in seeing that though should be quick to contact the driver to confirm pickup location NLT immediately after aRriving at the pin, and no one's there (especially if the pin takes you to some alley or open field)


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Bubber said:


> Usually yes, the adress will correspond w/ the pin, however it seems to be different for apartment complexes


Yeah... it happens. It's the navigation not the driver.

Mailing address and GPS location are not always the same.

Again, what I would try is...

Go to where I want to get picked up, and use the pin drop. I'd look at the address that my app says I'm at and would compare it to the address I type in. If different I'd use the new address. Of its the same. I'd text tje driver hey, I'm at whatever apartment complex building 4.

Gated communities and apartment complexes often have this problem.


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

I go where I want to get picked up and use the "go to pin" feature, and it doesn't take the driver to my exact spot. Same as if I were to enter my building number and street, it doesn't ake the driver to my exact spot


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/pick-up-location-at-pin-or-street-address.54034/ <-------- Post # 3

I swear I didn't read this thread before my earlier post (although I'd say the number's higher than %10.) How is this not a common thought process?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

*I've never used the pin.

Previously I've had drivers get directed a few blocks away from where I was. This is about a year, to two years ago.

Now, this problem doesn't exist anymore or is pretty much squashed. Frommy personal experience, the drivers always know where to pick me up. Sometimes they end up on the opposite side of the street but I simply cross it.

*


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

What is so difficult about this? The Ap places the pin at the same place in the complex regardless of where you actually want picked up, it does it in every apartment complex I have been to. The GPS uses data on the surrounding area to come up with where that address number should be when compared to the other addresses, and that is where it places the pin (All the GPS systems do the same thing which is why they are off by 50 feet sometimes in residential neighborhoods). The driver goes to the pin, as that is usually the easiest way to find someone, especially if the buildings in the apartment complex are not clearly marked, the complex name only comes up, or they all have the same address. 

If you want to stop the delays in drivers finding you all you need to do is text the driver what building you are in and basic instructions on how to find your building. Such as building D, take left from front entrance 3rd building on the right. It will help the driver find you without having to sit at the wrong spot or wonder around some of these complexes with 100 buildings trying to figure out which one is the right one.


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

I understand what you're saying, afa Goin to the pin is the easiest. However if there's a particular house number entered and not a range, the driver should confirm that the house number they're taken to matches the pin.

If the driver can't find where I am and contacts me letting me know this, I have no PROBLEM helping them as best I can. I honestly don't even mind waiting during this process-- I understand how GPS's can be

What I HAVE A PROBLEM with, is when the UBER driver contacts me letting me know they're here waiting at the pin when it CLEARLY doesn't match the singular house number I entered, and give me that "well this is where the pin was dropped" bs, when there's ahouse number staring them in the grill...

I want to be clear here that I'M not penalizing or criticizing drivers for going to the pin, and it taking more time for them them to find the house number I entered, like when they tell me "the address says this but the pin took me here"

What I'm specifically complaing about is when the driver goes to the pin and sits there and waits for me to arrive at the pin, when it's quite clear that they're not at the listed house number, and it's not a range of house numbers (600-710). And feign ignorance and tell me I'm here at the pin/this is where the pin was dropped, instead of asking/verifying whether they're in the correct spot (as the pin is not always accurate)


----------



## Schlamie (Jul 14, 2015)

Bubber said:


> I'm usually picked up in a residential area, and on my map, it doesn't show building numbers.
> 
> I've tried using the pin to exactly where I'M standing, and that's usually not accurate. I understand this is a problem with UBER, but what I don't understand is how this prevents the driver from ignoring the given address
> 
> NO matter what the pin says, common sense says that if the address entered is 4441 Town St, that you're gonna be looking for a building or house number 4441. If the pin doesn't take you to this building number, common sense says that you're probably not at the correct location


Some drivers try harder than others. Simple as that.

Do you tip the drivers that give the extra effort to find you?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

My experience with this is that half the time, they are where the stick is, which is somewhere other than the shown address. The other half the time, they are at the shown address which is not where the stick is.

As you are not showing your location (deliberate, I assume), I would ask what level of Uber are you summoning? You mention "Uber Taxi", and, there is such an animal, but Uber offers "Uber Taxi" only in select markets and it is a licenced taxicab with a meter (except for Seattle--it is a "For-Hire", there.), and a licenced driver. Are you summoning UberX, Uber Black, Uber Select or, in fact, Uber Taxi?


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Bubber said:


> I understand that the GPS and the pin feature aren't exact sciences. I really don't mind when a driver can't find me, and calls/texts to say they can't find me.
> 
> What bugs me is when the driver says they're here at the pin, and having any ounce of basic intelligence and sense, can't/chooses not to see that they're not at the building number entered.
> 
> I've seen the drivers phone when a rider request comes in, and it always shows an address location when the app beeps. Whether this address shows through manual entering or through the pin entered, an address shows


I'd probably be annoyed by this too.
The address shows clearly at the top of the app, except with occasional trips where it just says "drive to pin". Almost always an address, and I've used an iPhone4, and Android 5.1. Both show the address. Occasionally the pin and address don't match, like the pin will be around the corner (software bug I guess). Sometimes the doorway of the given address is not near where the mapping software puts a pin for that given address, especially with large buildings. 
Uber actually advises, if there is a discrepancy, to go to the pin, not the address. I would guess most drivers never read that. I personally have learned not to obey that.
Many Uber drivers are dumb people, so they probably just hit "navigate" and blindly follow it and blame it on the software (that attitude is probably typical of the under 30 crowd in general, and y'all look dumb to me). My riders do that kind of thing (the app messed up). If you're using the app, then take responsibility for where you put your pin and don't wait until we've waited somewhere for 5 minutes to call and say "where are you", when you should know where we are at. I don't blame a hammer when it hits my thumb. Asking here was a good idea (if you're not motivated by a snotty need to vent, but actually just want the annoying problem to stop).

If you show a screen shot and point to where you want to be picked up versus where the pin is, it may help. There are certain places, I have noticed in my 2&1/2 years, that are glitchy. I generally look for the street address rather than go to the pin for these places. I call if there is any doubt. Sometimes with a large building, the pin is on a different part of the building that makes it look like it's indicating a different street. Google maps will take you to those locations instead of the street the address says. I would guess the dumb drivers don't read the address and go there. They just blindly follow the navigation like sheep. Just read the crappy attitudes on this forum and you'll see many don't give a **** about quality. Proud to say, I'm not one of them. Like Reversoul said, you pay cheaply, accept that you're dealing with dumb, and figure out how to get around it, like using some of the suggestions here. 
In the mean time, don't treat us all like we're dumb, because some of us just don't like this shitty society and we followed paths on the margins, and now we're Uber drivers. I personally make an effort to read the address and drive there. It isn't hard, you're right. Try texting the address. I appreciate info being sent if there is some discrepancy between the pin and the address.
Maybe this will help you appreciate and tip the drivers who are smart enough to bother, like those you said do find the door number. (unless there is no place to stop there, and they needed to find a place to pull over. Sitting in the middle of a single lane street isn't cool, just because riders don't want to be outside ready.


----------



## unhappydriver123 (Jul 2, 2016)

Trust me the passengers mess up more often then you think. All the time they think they put it one address, then I get there it's wrong and they tell me they are 2 streets over, so I get there and ask to see their app and show them they put the wrong address in hahahahah


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

I use UberX DC native (I hope you're a Bullets fan)

And SF, I'd be lying if I didn't have a partial motivation to vent (which was only multiplied by the responses I received), but I really did come here to try to understand this phenomenon. I wasn't asking a question that I already knew the answer to or anything like that, I really want to understand why the taxi drivers are doing this.

"Treating us all like we're dumb" I guess you got that from what you quoted. My sentiment in that quote was from the drivers that blatantly ignore the address and just stubbornly/lazily sit at the pin and don't make an effort to verify the address that's listed and give me a dogmatic attitude only concerning the pin and the pin _*only*_ (AGAIN, unless it's a range of house numbers). No the **** you're not "here" otherwise you'd see the house number that I provided and obviously see me

Like I said, going to the pin_ initially_ makes the most sense, I get that. The drivers that, even if it takes them extra time to figure their "go to pin approach and just wait", isn't working and contact me to say they don't know where they are or even to just confirm that "they're here at the pin-- is this the correct location?" I don't mind this one bit, and will work with the driver diligently to get them to my location. It's just the "I'm here at the pin/I'm here at the pin, when are you getting here?" approach that grates my nerves to no end

Aside from these problem folks I've mentioned, I always give 5 stars-- _especially_ to those that find my building. As is probably obvious, these particular drivers are truly chilled ice, and I give them my appreciation and thanks and ensure them 5-stars off-the-bat


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Bubber said:


> The only problem with that is that again, I've had drivers actually find my building and say that it was because of the address I entered. This tells me that many drivers just ignore the address and only go to the pin


If the NAME of a business is in the location we know you entered it.

When it shows an address there is no indication of whether YOU put it in or Uber picked it (however they do that when they pick an address when you pin).

If the address is a range (200-300 and a street) then I know its a pin. But if it SAYS 220 it could be you put it in or Uber picked it. Often when Uber picks it the address us wrong and you're a door or two over. Sometimes if you pin in your house it grabs the house behind you. If you're in an area with lots of tall buildings all bets are off.

90% of folks just hit the pin. When Uber picks an address and it's wrong, the pin is often closer to the pax, if they differ. Since we don't know which it is and the navigation automatically goes to the pin that's where most drivers end up.

You can have the same problem when you pin perfectly and Uber picks a different address even though the pin is sitting right where you are. Best thing really is to make sure the pin is sitting right on your location and tgat the address is correct. To do that at my house it must be in the front yard, not the house.

If no matter what you can't get them to match, text the driver saying the address is correct, please go there.

If you're in a market with a cancel fee the fee often is more than if the driver takes you on a trip. So there's many drivers who will hope you don't show.

If Uber had the app tell us "rider entered address" that would help. If they raised rates so short trips were profitable drivers would try harder to find you.

The app is not as perfect as people think. But our suggestions are not heard by Uber.

If you want to help the driver send a text verifying address. Do it immediately and also send the destination. That way he can decide if it's worth picking you up. If you are a tipper, then say there's a tip up front (when you get in the car) then do that, because if you say it and don't you may get kicked out and your rating will surely be trashed.


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

Minimum rides for me are usually $5.95; the cancellation fee I believe is $5.00, but I guess that still applies to what you're saying, since five bucks doing nothing is better than 5.95 and actually working.

If there's a singular house number entered, than I would just go that period. If there's a singular house number entered, and it's wrong, than that's on the client, not the driver. I imagine the process would go: You just go to the pin first and see if that aligns with the listed house number. If it doesn't match the listed house number, than a) maybe the client is already at the pin, to which the house number becomes irrelevant. Or b) You *then* go to the listed house number. If a client is not at the listed house number OR the pin, than that's _clearly_ on us, the riders. What the driver chooses to do from there is their choice..


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Bubber said:


> I use UberX DC native (I hope you're a Bullets fan)
> 
> And SF, I'd be lying if I didn't have a partial motivation to vent (which was only multiplied by the responses I received), but I really did come here to try to understand this phenomenon. I wasn't asking a question that I already knew the answer to or anything like that, I really want to understand why the taxi drivers are doing this.
> 
> ...


FYI 5 stars does not pay our bills. We do not get paid more if we get 5 stars.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Bubber said:


> Minimum rides for me are usually $5.95; the cancellation fee I believe is $5.00, but I guess that still applies to what you're saying, since five bucks doing nothing is better than 5.95 and actually working.
> 
> If there's a singular house number entered, than I would just go that period. If there's a singular house number entered, and it's wrong, than that's on the client, not the driver. I imagine the process would go: You just go to the pin first and see if that aligns with the listed house number. If it doesn't match the listed house number, than a) maybe the client is already at the pin, to which the house number becomes irrelevant. Or b) You *then* go to the listed house number. If a client is not at the listed house number OR the pin, than that's _clearly_ on us, the riders. What the driver chooses to do from there is their choice..


The driver doesn't get what you pay. Here in Houston where I am there is no cancel fee, but when there was the cancel fee was $6 and the minimum fare was $5.95 I think. Right before that it was $5.

In any case the driver gets 80% (or 75 or 72% if they're newer) of the entire cancel fee. They get the same percentage of the fare, AFTER the safe rider fee is taken out. Here that's $1.95. So when we had cancel fees I got 80% of $6 or $4.80 for a cancel. 80% of $4 ($5.95-1.95=4) or $3.20 got a short up to about 1.5 miles trip. I made more to NOT drive.

Now the minimum fare here is $5, but the safe rider fee is still $1.95. I get 80% of $3.05 or $2.44. No cancel fees. New drivers get 72% or $2.20.

I don't drive except enough to keep account open. Without a tip it's not worth it. Most trips are short.

My point is it is very likely better for the driver to cancel as no show in markets that have cancel fees. And what you pay fir a short trip is very possibly less than half what the driver gets.


----------



## Pingme (Mar 28, 2016)

Bubber said:


> I understand that the GPS and the pin feature aren't exact sciences. I really don't mind when a driver can't find me, and calls/texts to say they can't find me.
> 
> What bugs me is when the driver says they're here at the pin, and having any ounce of basic intelligence and sense, can't/chooses not to see that they're not at the building number entered.
> 
> I've seen the drivers phone when a rider request comes in, and it always shows an address location when the app beeps. Whether this address shows through manual entering or through the pin entered, an address shows


Here is the real answer Bubber, Apartment buildings all have the same address by GPS standards. It is the building numbers that differentiate things like MAIL, Emergency Vehicles, UPS and girl-scout cookie deliveries. GPS sees one street address and not "a Building number". So get out in front of your building with your phone and wait for your driver! DUH


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

The way I see it with tips is: that's extra money I'm paying, so I'd be expecting extra service from the taxi driver

Just simply picking me up from Point A (the pickup address I entered) and dropping me off at Point B (the destination) doesn't warrant a tip in my mind; the driver did their job-- that's a 5-star rating. Now if the driver is really willing to go above and beyond the call, by: -offering to wait for a client at a particular location (especially for an extended length of time and _especially_ at a grocery market), -offers to help them bring the bags to their door, -helps the client with their luggage at the air terminal, -asks if I have to be at a certain place at a certain time and speeds to ensure I get there on time.

There probably others I'm forgetting about, but you get the picture. When a driver waits for me, I am sure to tip accordingly. Even if I'm just going to a place or two and am in & out very quickly, I still manage to tip, because that's still being nice enough to wait, because lords knows how long I'll take. The longer you wait, the much more I tip. Carrying bags up flights of stairs, definitely getting a great tip. The greater the deed, the greater the tip

I don't tip mano e mano, i.e. I'll do this if I'm going to get a tip. Unless I particularly need this offer, I don't like to take up these offers, I simply pass them up, give them 5-stars and move on. I tip for those drivers that are go above and beyond the call out of the goodness of their heart, or at the very least are modest enough to not pull the mano e mano on me. I make no mention of the tip, and do this at the end, right when they drop me off.

I only tip for particular people or restaurants I know I'll return to. And I only do this because I know that I HAVE to, 'cause lords *knows* that these people are petty enough to retaliate for not receiving _extra_ pay for doing their _normal_ job (spitting in my food, not cutting my hair right or even possibly "accidentally" knicking me, and I can only imagine how bad it must be for females and hair salons-- even _before_ you don't tip; can't imagine the hell if they didn't tip and returned later......)


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

I do just that; I'm right in front of my building, out on the curb right underneath the building number, with my phone and if at night, I'm looking at it and it's lit


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Bubber said:


> The way I see it with tips is: that's extra money I'm paying, so I'd be expecting extra service from the taxi driver
> 
> Just simply picking me up from Point A (the pickup address I entered) and dropping me off at Point B (the destination) doesn't warrant a tip in my mind; the driver did their job-- that's a 5-star rating. Now if the driver is really willing to go above and beyond the call, by: -offering to wait for a client at a particular location (especially for an extended length of time and _especially_ at a grocery market), -offers to help them bring the bags to their door, -helps the client with their luggage at the air terminal, -asks if I have to be at a certain place at a certain time and speeds to ensure I get there on time.
> 
> ...


You only tip to avoid spit in your food, apparently. So now we know you're a jerk and this thread might as well end. If you think a driver should expend ANY extra effort to pick you up for less than $3 then you are cheap.

Clearly putting in the address is not putting the pin there. That's a gps problem, so put the pin where you are, text the driver, and stop expecting them to figure out whether the pin or address is correct.

Btw I don't think there's even a requirement in most places that the driver can READ. That's what you get at these rates.


----------



## SaltyUber (Jun 21, 2016)

It's pretty simple... You want a ride so do what you can to facilitate that rather then bash your head against a wall trying to "fix" the issue.


----------



## SaltyUber (Jun 21, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You only tip to avoid spit in your food, apparently. So now we know you're a jerk and this thread might as well end. If you think a driver should expend ANY extra effort to pick you up for less than $3 then you are cheap.
> 
> Clearly putting in the address is not putting the pin there. That's a gps problem, so put the pin where you are, text the driver, and stop expecting them to figure out whether the pin or address is correct.
> 
> Btw I don't think there's even a requirement in most places that the driver can READ. That's what you get at these rates.


See that's the disconnect... We are not taxi drivers... We are not here to chase you. We are independent contractors who are trying to make money not putz around hunting for you.
I for one cancel anyone that is not at the pin... I text you when I get to the pin and if Your not there I move on after 5 mins.
Remember your the one looking for a ride... Adapt and overcome.


----------



## oscardelta (Sep 30, 2015)

crookedhalo said:


> The problem with low fares is you get what you pay for


This is true! A lot of passengers don't seem to understand this. They think that $10 ride to the airport should include water, mints, and the driver humping their luggage in and out of the trunk...for no tip.
You're paying _a fraction of what a cab would charge you for the same ride_, and you're complaining. Screw you. Drive your own car next time.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

*To:* Bubber & all entitled Riders like Bubber ,
I drive Uber & understand drivers difficulties & problems. 
I have on my Professionalism Profile a complaint under sub-heading *NAVIGATION - Did not directly drive to pickup. *
Had to endure the above because 2 girls & 2 guys did not want to walk to the club parking lot *(PIN DROP)* which was adjacent. 
Wanted to be picked up from the front of the club by parking on the main street & stopping the flow of traffic.

Below is the Uber text message.
_Heading to the correct pickup address is important. If you are not familiar with the rider's pickup address, it is helpful t*o follow the mapped route inside the partner app.* You can also zoom in closer to the rider's location by tapping twice on the map. If you're still having an issue finding your rider, it *may* be helpful to text or call them to ask their exact location.
_
If you are also with an Advocacy group than please pass this message to UBER.
"Their app sucks & it does not always send drivers to the proper p/u location".


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Bubber said:


> It seems whenever I request an Uber taxi,


Please do not confuse UberX with a taxi. Taxi drivers have licences. Driving is their business and if they are going to succeed at it, they had better know where they are going. You state that you use UberX. Most UberX drivers are part time, do not have a licence (except in certain places such as New York City or Houston) and do not spend long enough driving to know what a cab driver knows.



drexl_s said:


> Bubber, if you have a car that is eligible to drive for uber. Please sign up and drive. A few hours a day, for a month, and come back here to talk with us. You will have a new perspective and appreciation for what we do and have to put up with.


*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*



Bubber said:


> I use UberX DC native (I hope you're a Bullets fan)
> 
> I really want to understand why the taxi drivers are doing this.


I am not a DC native, I just live here, for now. I am originally from Massachusetts.  The Bullets are allright. I never did like the change to "Wizards" mostly because I do not subscribe to that politically correct claptrap. I knew Leonsis when.................................. I am not much of a B-ball fan.

Baseball is the greatest, hockey and football are pretty good. I developed a liking for soccer when I lived in Italy, but do not go to see it much, here. If I see a Torino/Juve match on the cable, I might watch it or a Genova or Calcio Udine.

Please do not confuse UberX with a taxi. Depending on the market in which you are, Uber might offer taxis. Taxis do not surge.



Bubber said:


> The way I see it with tips is: that's extra money I'm paying, so I'd be expecting extra service from the taxi driver


Again, please do not confuse UberX with a taxi.

There are several reasons that UberX drivers appreciate or want tips, but I would be wasting bandwidth trying to explain it to you. From what I deleted, I gather that you are one of those guys who just does not want to tip, ducks it whenever possible and when felt absolutely compelled to, does so begrudgingly only To Insure Promptness ( or to insure not improper service).



SaltyUber said:


> *We are not taxi drivers*...


Emphasis mine; although I happen to be one as well as an UberX driver. I can figure out much of what you lament because I can draw on my years of experience as a dispatch cab driver as well as a dispatcher. Few UberX drivers have my knowledge and experience, if for no other reason than the length of time that Uber has been available.

_*The Boston Globe*_ may not think that a cab driver's knowledge is necessary, any more, but, as for that, Will Rogers and S.L. Clemens already have expressed my opinions of the Fourth Estate.


----------



## unhappydriver123 (Jul 2, 2016)

Bubber said:


> The way I see it with tips is: that's extra money I'm paying, so I'd be expecting extra service from the taxi driver
> 
> Just simply picking me up from Point A (the pickup address I entered) and dropping me off at Point B (the destination) doesn't warrant a tip in my mind; the driver did their job-- that's a 5-star rating. Now if the driver is really willing to go above and beyond the call, by: -offering to wait for a client at a particular location (especially for an extended length of time and _especially_ at a grocery market), -offers to help them bring the bags to their door, -helps the client with their luggage at the air terminal, -asks if I have to be at a certain place at a certain time and speeds to ensure I get there on time.
> 
> ...





Bubber said:


> The way I see it with tips is: that's extra money I'm paying, so I'd be expecting extra service from the taxi driver
> 
> Just simply picking me up from Point A (the pickup address I entered) and dropping me off at Point B (the destination) doesn't warrant a tip in my mind; the driver did their job-- that's a 5-star rating. Now if the driver is really willing to go above and beyond the call, by: -offering to wait for a client at a particular location (especially for an extended length of time and _especially_ at a grocery market), -offers to help them bring the bags to their door, -helps the client with their luggage at the air terminal, -asks if I have to be at a certain place at a certain time and speeds to ensure I get there on time.
> 
> ...


Dude you are so ungrateful. You had a stranger pick you up and drive you SAFELY to another location. That deserves a tip. Cheap ass


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Most UberX drivers are part time, do not have a licence and do not spend long enough driving to know what a cab driver knows... although I happen to be an UberX driver.


Lmao. Rips on uBer X driver, is an uber X driver. Get off your high horse dude. You drive people around for money.

Bubber, learn to drop a pin. If location is still wrong, walk to an intersection or landmark and text driver your location.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

The pins are bad if the rider doesn't expand the map to it's fullest and places the pin where they are standing IGNORING THE ADDRESS. As a driver, if I drive to the pin and if I don't see a live body when I get there, I text to clarify the pick-up point.

As an example, yesterday, I was summoned to pick-up at 113 Amerige. I get there and it's a dr's office and it's closed. I text the pax and they don't know where they are actually at in downtown Fullerton and they cancel the trip. If you can't to place the pin where you're actually at, maybe I don't want you in the back of my car anyway.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

u-Boat said:


> Lmao. Rips on uBer X driver, is an uber X driver. Get off your high horse dude. You drive people around for money.
> Bubber, learn to drop a pin. If location is still wrong, walk to an intersection or landmark and text driver your location.


You, me, all of us are asking too much from Bubber. 
Its better for him to complain or protest in an annoying fashion. We are not from his hometown. I for sure is definitely not picking him up.
So let him carry-on with his whining.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

u-Boat said:


> Rips on uBer X driver, is an uber X driver.


Below is my post, as you edited it. I will pass over your _*attempt*_ (please note the stress) at "creative" editing, for now, to go straight to what you are calling "[ripping] on uBer X driver".

What you have left in the quoted post are the following statements of mine:

1. Most UberX drivers are part time.
2. Do not have a licence
3. Do not spend long enough driving to know what a cab driver knows

Statement Number One is a qualified statement of fact. The qualifying adjective is "Most". The statement is about UberX drivers' working hours. It is in no way disparaging or "ripping". Crash goes that chariot.

Statement Number Two, as you left it, is a bald statement of fact, but, as I wrote it, was, again, a qualified statement of fact. The qualification was first, the use of "Most", and , second, a parenthetical remark that referred to requirements in New York City and Houston that TNC drivers have a licence to drive TNC (I did omit Maryland, which is in the process of putting such a requirement into effect). Such a statement indicates that someone does not have something. It is not disparaging or "ripping". Crash goes that chariot.

Statement Number Three states another qualified fact. The qualifying adjective is "Most". A statement that someone does not spend time acquiring knowledge of something is not disparaging or "ripping". If it were, a statement that neither you nor I know what a thirty year veteran carpenter knows about building a house could be considered disparaging or "ripping". That is far from the case. The reason that said carpenter knows more about building a house than I do (I will make statements for myself) is that while I may have sawed a board or two in my time or nailed three or four together, I have not had the training or experience that said carpenter has. For that reason, I would have to state that said carpenter knows more about building a house than I do. Crash goes that chariot.

MY GOODNESS! Look at all of the broken wheels, busted axles, stayers and cars strewn about. I hope that the horseys are allright.



Another Uber Driver said:


> Most UberX drivers are part time, do not have a licence and do not spend long enough driving to know what a cab driver knows...although I happen to be an UberX driver


----------



## ANGRY UBER MAN (Jul 28, 2016)

"I only tip for particular people or restaurants I know I'll return to. And I only do this because I know that I HAVE to, 'cause lords *knows* that these people are petty enough to retaliate for not receiving _extra_ pay for doing their _normal_ job (spitting in my food, not cutting my hair right or even possibly "accidentally" knicking me, and I can only imagine how bad it must be for females and hair salons-- even _before_ you don't tip; can't imagine the hell if they didn't tip and returned later......)"

Bubbler

Stop complaining you cheap piece of shit. You order uber x and expect limo service. Its riders like you make so many drivers hostile. You don't tip service industry people that make less than 2 bucks an hour? Hey Mr Pink, how bout you learn to drop a ****ing pin if it is such an inconvenience for you to walk a to the office of an apt complex.


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

I don't understand how I'm asking for too much here: why is it so grandiose of a request to be picked up in front of my building? I get that me living in an apartment complex makes things more complicated, but because of this I don't deserve to get picked up where I ask?

Like I said, I try using the pin, but it doesn't center in on where I'm standing. Perhaps I haven't had much of a sample size, so I will try this more often to try to prove myself wrong

And I'd really love to have a serious discussion on tipping. For those that are interested, answer me this: do you not feel that tips should be earned? Yes or no


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

OK, my mistake-- I won't refer to Uber drivers as taxi drivers. Wasn't meant as a slight, I just thought that Uber drivers were a different kind of taxi. I'll just call it what it is: Uber

And I appreciate you sharing that info with me Another Uber Driver. Don't think I could ever live north of Providence (if even _that_ far), but I do like all the snow New England receives. Yeah, I knew I was getting my hopes up in you being a Bullets fan, I just know that D.C. needs more Wiz fans, but it is in the South, and football's king down there

No, I'm not one of those people that begrudge tipping at any and all times, I just begrudge the fact that tips are at times expected no matter what. Again, I'd love to have a serious discourse, but again I'd like for this question to be answered to ensure you (plural) are earnest: _do you not feel that tips should be earned? Yes or no_


----------



## ANGRY UBER MAN (Jul 28, 2016)

America is a tipping culture because some labor do not pay min wage like bartenders and waiters and uber. I am 100% with you on some tipping like when I go to Jersey Mikes making me decline a tip amount when I pay with card. However jersey mikes pays min wage.

But you have to understand you are taking uber because it is cheaper quicker and cleaner than cabs. Those reasons should have earned a tip. What else do you want dude?


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

And whoa, whoa, who's saying that I'm expecting the driver to open my door, water, mints and the works for $10?? All I'd expect is for you to drop me off at the air terminal. Taking my luggage is extra, so that requires extra money (a tip)


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

I ask this _seriously_: how does taking a service that offers lowers rates demand (not literally demand, but you get my point) that a passenger has to tip?


----------



## ANGRY UBER MAN (Jul 28, 2016)

No you don't have to tip but if you don't then stop complaining about minor inconveniences. Move the pin right where want to be picked up.


----------



## ANGRY UBER MAN (Jul 28, 2016)

You don't tip to get a big mac but you don't get to tell the guy behind the counter to bring the food to you and refill your drink. If you don't tip ubers then you should not expect them to do anything but to drive to pin for your inputted pickup and drop off at destination.


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

You didn't answer either of my questions. But alright, I will walk to _exactly_ where I wanna be picked up, hit "go to pin" and wait at that exact spot, and not move an inch. So this will ensure that I get picked up where I want to be, right?


----------



## ANGRY UBER MAN (Jul 28, 2016)

no zoom in on the map and click and drag pin where you want. If driver does not get there exactly call him. Why is this so hard for you to understand?


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

I've done that, I've dragged the pin to my address that's on the map-- which takes the pin to the exact place as if I were to type in my address. Only other alternative is to utilize the "go to pin" feature. I've found neither to work

But I've gotten the point. Uber drivers: it is in their job description to: go to the pin, and focus only on the pin. If passenger is not at the pin within 5 minutes do not contact the passenger, just leave.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

Bubber said:


> No, I'm not one of those people that begrudge tipping at any and all times, I just begrudge the fact that tips are at times expected no matter what. Again, I'd love to have a serious discourse, but again I'd like for this question to be answered to ensure you (plural) are earnest: _do you not feel that tips should be earned? Yes or no_


*YES & NO*
Please formulate all the advice & suggestions given on this Forum. Follow them or deduce them to see what works.
* If drivers stating something concrete does not get to you. Nothing will. *
TIPs is definitely a bone of contention with a majority of the Uber drivers & it does not have to do only with going over & above to service rendered. Keeping the car clean is also service & it involves cleaning supplies which cost money. So, yes a Tip however small will help the bottom line.
Texting or calling when driving "I am not going to do it & its Not Happening". We drivers are on the road & looking for the address or p/u location. This itself *warrants a TIP* as the driver went over & above to find the person.


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm not only looking for either just a "yes" or a "no", but that is a yes or no question, it's not both. You of course know I'm not forcing you to choose one or the other, I'm just saying that choosing both Yes and No cancel each other out, and pretty much leaves the question unanswered

How does keeping a car clean warrant a tip? Is it not in the job description to have a clean car? <------ I ask this seriously, this is not sarcastic


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

Bubber said:


> But I've gotten the point. Uber drivers: it is in their job description to: go to the pin, and focus only on the pin. If passenger is not at the pin within 5 minutes, just leave.


At last you getting it. You must be having difficulty in understanding what others were stating all along.
Slow learner. Should have mentioned to us earlier.


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

I edited that original post. So you're telling me that that's really in y'alls job description?


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

And who saying to contact the person _while_ driving? And I see you mentioned "_or"_ the address


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

Bubber said:


> I edited that original post. So you're telling me that that's really in y'alls job description?


*Read post # 95. Read Uber's text message three times. You will understand it.*


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

That doesn't say that post #112 is in y'alls job description


----------



## ANGRY UBER MAN (Jul 28, 2016)

This guy thinks these things are what warrants a tip...

"Now if the driver is really willing to go above and beyond the call, by: -offering to wait for a client at a particular location (especially for an extended length of time and _especially_ at a grocery market), -offers to help them bring the bags to their door, -helps the client with their luggage at the air terminal, -asks if I have to be at a certain place at a certain time and speeds to ensure I get there on time.

There probably others I'm forgetting about, but you get the picture. When a driver waits for me, I am sure to tip accordingly. Even if I'm just going to a place or two and am in & out very quickly, I still manage to tip, because that's still being nice enough to wait, because lords knows how long I'll take. The longer you wait, the much more I tip. Carrying bags up flights of stairs, definitely getting a great tip. The greater the deed, the greater the tip"

Bubbler

Look dude... we get paid like 10 cents a min to wait while not moving. We don't help with bags because most of the time riders like you don't tip but say I don't have any cash but I'll give you 5 stars. You just said "who's saying that I'm expecting the driver to open my door" You did see above. Also you want the driver to speed and break the law because you suck at time management? Carrying bags up flights of stairs? What the **** are you thinking we are not your ****ing butlers. How much would you even tip for that like 2 bucks?


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

Okay maybe not "_speeding" _speeding (I'd of course tip much more if they did do this), and no, this is not something I'd expect them to do because I'm running late, NOR is it something I ask; I just make sure to leave very early because I'm aware of traffic and that most drivers I've had drive slower. I'm just saying it's nice when a driver cares to be aware about the passenger's time and drives a bit faster (not breakneck speed) to try to help me get there. This is not something that the driver has to do, nor is it something I'd expect, this is why I said I'd give them a tip; this tip was _earned
_
And no, I don't expect drivers to help with bags, because that's not in their job description. Nor waiting. That's extra, and deserves a tip. Same as the flight of stairs. I mentioned all of those things as things worthy of tips, not things I expect.


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

And thank you for quoting that post, because it seemed that before that, everyone just focused in on certain aspects of that post, and not the entirety. I _love _to tip in certain instances (like that post alluded to)

To answer your question, if I driver were help to carry my bags up the stairs for me, I'd be sure to give them a 20. If you ask and then drive faster to get me to my place of work, I'd say 15 dollars is fair; if you_ really_ speed and get me there safely, like 25-30. Of course I'd never ask for either of these, especially the latter as it'd **** both of us over if the driver got a ticket

*Forgot to add help


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

Bubber said:


> That doesn't say that post #112 is in y'alls job description


*Read TOS Agreement between Uber R.V & Drivers/Partners.*


----------



## Bubber (Aug 12, 2016)

I've read"*TOS Agreement between Uber R.V & Drivers/Partners*" and I didn't see my second paragraph in post #112


----------



## ANGRY UBER MAN (Jul 28, 2016)

How many uber x drivers have carried bags up flights of stairs for you or waited more than 15 min at a grocery store? We don't do this nonsense because uber has no way of tipping and not carrying a variety of bills to tip is far too common among uber x riders. 

Speeding is off putting to most other riders and we get flagged for dangerous driving so most drivers drive like 3-4 miles over to make for a smooth ride. Also if it is late night there are really bad drunks on the road. 

We don't know you dude and uber drivers are not mind readers. 

The problem is we pick up strangers and know nothing about their preferences. Then we get rated on every tiny little thing from their prefered routes to music choices. Everyone is different so it is impossible to know if riders like to get their as fast as possible or as slow as possible because they are playing pokemon go. 

You will soon see a big decline on service because of lower and lower rates and entitled passengers that don't tip. So good luck on getting any uber x drivers that would do any of the things you think that earns a tip.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

Bubber said:


> I've read"*TOS Agreement between Uber R.V & Drivers/Partners*" and I didn't see my second paragraph in post #112


*Read it again slowly & loudly word by word . You will see, notice & understand it.*


----------



## UStaxman (Aug 14, 2016)

Bubber said:


> The way I see it with tips is: that's extra money I'm paying, so I'd be expecting extra service from the taxi driver
> 
> Just simply picking me up from Point A (the pickup address I entered) and dropping me off at Point B (the destination) doesn't warrant a tip in my mind; the driver did their job-- that's a 5-star rating. Now if the driver is really willing to go above and beyond the call, by: -offering to wait for a client at a particular location (especially for an extended length of time and _especially_ at a grocery market), -offers to help them bring the bags to their door, -helps the client with their luggage at the air terminal, -asks if I have to be at a certain place at a certain time and speeds to ensure I get there on time.
> 
> ...


Drivers are not paid to get to you (mileage, gas, and time) is on their dime... So I am reading that your expectations are that unless a driver is next door to you they should decline the request- or cancel- seeing that you don't believe in paying for the extra service of driving to where you are.


----------



## XLperth (Jun 23, 2016)

We have this same issue in Australia. When we get your ride request, it shows an address...that address is not show AT ALL during the trip to pick you up. Like many drivers, I often don't really pay attention to the address details, because 99% of the time, the rider is where the pin is. The app takes us to the pin. When we arrive...the screen changes and THEN it shows us the address again. At that point we usually swear under our breath, say something derogatory about Uber, and then try our best to find you - since you are not where you kinda told us you will be with the pin.

Now, as a rider myself, I know that I need to be where the pin is, because if you are at the back of a hotel, and the address of the hotel is given, the driver is going to show up at the front of the hotel if he goes to the address and not the pin. It is a bit stiff to blame the driver. The driver is being taken by the UBER technology to the pin. We just expect the rider is going to be there, since the rider is the one who controls where the pin is dropped - not the driver. I hope that helps to solve your issues in the future 

cheers from Australia


----------



## thelittleguyhelper (Aug 6, 2016)

Bubber said:


> It seems whenever I request an Uber taxi, the drivers always go to the pin and ignore the address I put in. I put in my building number for the pickup location, and the drivers always ignore that and say "this is where the pin is"
> 
> I've had drivers in the past actually come to my building because "that's the address that was put in". So this tells me that many drivers are ignoring the address and only focused on the pin. Why are so many drivers only focused on the pin, and not the actual address that was entered?


Precisely:

(a) the PIN is supposed to reflect GPS location of the rider. 
(b) Buildings, apartments, and problems in the hardware and software of phones OFTEN screw-up GPS. 
(c) a lot of potential riders will request a ride but have a default pickup address set. This routes a driver waaaay out of their way to find that the rider isn't where they were directed by address, and so for a very long time it means getting no fare at all and losing out on all that opportunity.

As a CSR I used to help drivers on this, literally saying "just check the PIN and ignore the address someone's entered." Typical feedback on it was "thanks so much, this has helped a lot."

So: they just don't trust people to enter the proper address.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Bubber said:


> OK, my mistake-- I won't refer to Uber drivers as taxi drivers. Wasn't meant as a slight,
> 
> I knew I was getting my hopes up in you being a Bullets fan, I just know that D.C. needs more Wiz fans, but it is in the South, and football's king down there
> 
> _do you not feel that tips should be earned? Yes or no_


I did not take it as a slight, either way that one could take it. All that I was trying to do was clear up some confusion, In reality, a TNC driver *ain't nothin' but no illegal, unlicensed, underinsured underequipped tak-see driver what be usin' his own private car fer' the public to beat up on.
*
The Wizards draw well. I am more a baseball fan than anything. My favourite team is the Red Sox, my second favourite team is whoever is playing the Yankees. We have the Nationals, here, and, as they are doing well, they have been drawing well, as well. GF is a major Nationals fan. They love the Redskins, here, but have been unhappy with the owner. They used to love the Redskins back when they were consistently bad, but then the ownership brought George Allen to the team in the early 1970s. He made them respectable, and, concomitantly, made the fans realise that the team could be respectable. Thus, they became more demanding. The Gibbs era made them even more demanding. I am not a Redskins, fan, though, except twice yearly.

I am guessing, then, that you feel that a tip should be rendered only for something extraordinary. You feel that a tip should not be rendered for performing the expected service in a proper, courteous, professional and businesslike manner. Please clarify that before I can answer your question.



Bubber said:


> I will walk to _exactly_ where I wanna be picked up, hit "go to pin" and wait at that exact spot, and not move an inch.
> 
> So this will ensure that I get picked up where I want to be, right?


If you do that, I can just about guarantee that you will wait some time to be picked up. When I do not see a specific address, most of the time I let the ping expire on UberX. If it is Uber Taxi, I will call the user as Uber Taxi users do not seem to be as demanding as UberX users.



Bubber said:


> How does keeping a car clean warrant a tip? Is it not in the job description to have a clean car? <------ I ask this seriously, this is not sarcastic


It is something such as this that compels me to suspect that you do not think that you should render a tip if the person who renders service unto you discharges his duties in a professional, courteous and businesslike manner. Still, I do want you to confirm this, specifically.


----------



## PeacefulJ... (Jun 19, 2016)

crookedhalo said:


> It's been awhile since I've driven but I don't ever remember seeing an address in the app for pickups just the pin. I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong but I think the only way to see the address is to open up the billing document (or whatever its called) after accepting ping


That is wrong. Once u accept the ping, the address pops right up in my Nav setting at the top of screen.


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

I don't know if somebody has already mentioned this but a driver has to go to the pin to reflect arrival and can start 5 minute timer to collect cancel fee if driver doesn't show.


----------



## Campark (May 14, 2016)

A simple text message would have worked. 

"Come to my address not the pin pls as ive had trouble with pickups going to the pin drop. Come to my address as indicated"

Youd prob get much happier drivers as well... not really the place to come bash uber drivers


----------



## MidnightDriver (May 30, 2016)

XLperth said:


> When we get your ri. de request, it shows an address...that address is not show AT ALL during the trip to pick you up. Like many drivers, I often don't really pay attention to the address details, because 99% of the time, the rider is where the pin is.
> 
> cheers from Australia


You can back out of the navigation and into the UBER app at any time and see the address. It only takes a few seconds to switch back and forth between the UBER app and the navigation screen. I always defer to the address on the app unless it specifies "drive to pin." When you're on the passenger's street, Google Maps may or may not have a precise address, which is displayed. Sometimes there's just a series of incoherent numbers. Other times it may have a spread, of say, 42 -68 Main Street, while at other times it may have the precise routing number for the address which matches the address on the app. But the address on the app is always correct since that is what the customer has typed/texted in as the pick-up location. This usually holds true for the vast majority of residential addresses.


----------



## ohm1 (Mar 26, 2016)

Bubber said:


> I've done that, I've dragged the pin to my address that's on the map-- which takes the pin to the exact place as if I were to type in my address. Only other alternative is to utilize the "go to pin" feature. I've found neither to work
> 
> But I've gotten the point. Uber drivers: it is in their job description to: go to the pin, and focus only on the pin. If passenger is not at the pin within 5 minutes do not contact the passenger, just leave.


Unless there is an a spread of addresses the driver has no idea whether you've typed in the address or whether the pin drop choose the address, so why would you expect the driver to chose one over the other. Your argument is with either Uber or the coders of the map app and yet your unreasoning prevails and you blame the driver. For your sake I hope you don't get in the face of the wrong driver with that nonsense.


----------



## ohm1 (Mar 26, 2016)

ANGRY UBER MAN said:


> How much would you even tip for that like 2 bucks?


He'd probably want you to break a dollar bill so he could tip you.


----------



## ohm1 (Mar 26, 2016)

Bubber said:


> I'm just saying it's nice when a driver cares to be aware about the passenger's time and drives a bit faster (not breakneck speed) to try to help me get there. This is not something that the driver has to do, nor is it something I'd expect, this is why I said I'd give them a tip; this tip was _earned_


Solicitation of a criminal act to boot.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Bubber said:


> The pin and address should both correspond with one another; they are both of equal importance.* Using the pin is the most prudent option*, however it should be verified in conjunction w/ the listed address to verify you're at the correct spot.
> 
> And I don't believe the poster that's saying something about a "secret document". I honestly had an UBER driver tell me that "drivers should know with apartment complexes it usually requires a little bit of effort to find the address/building number"


This makes no sense, even you agree that drivers should go to the pin, then you complain that drivers are going to the pin, say what?????

Also, whoever said they need to click a special document icon (they really mean the waybill) is a newbie driver. Clearly the address is ALWAYS on the screen in the app until you pick the pax up (then of course it changes to destination address)

The address/pin drop should be one of the same, but sometimes they aren't . I normally almost always go to the address first. Then maybe the pin, or I call at address, all depends. At night the pin helps because its hard to read addresses on houses and buildings



Bubber said:


> Usually yes, the adress will correspond w/ the pin, however it seems to be different for apartment complexes


THIS. Picking up at apts is thee WORST. Because normally the numbers don't work normally like houses do,no where near. Pax think we can find their apt easily just because we have the address, um NO, because your building could be the one off to the side, where you can only walk down a path to see, and not from the lot where a car drives.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Picking up at apts is thee WORST. Because normally the numbers don't work normally like houses do,no where near. Pax think we can find their apt easily just because we have the address, um NO, because your building could be the one off to the side, where you can only walk down a path to see, and not from the lot where a car drives.


OH DO I HATE THIS! Prince George's and Fairfax Counties are full of apartment complexes like that.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> OH DO I HATE THIS! Prince George's and Fairfax Counties are full of apartment complexes like that.


Exactly. In DC most of the apts are on the street. But in like PG county, where they give them land, they just put the apt buildings anywhere spaced out on that land,not in no real order. Its a maze to figure out once you're there


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

When Google sent the mapping cars out on the roads certain places were no access specifically private roads in mobile home parks or gated communities and apartment complexes, what happens when a pax drops a pin on a building that is on one of these non access roads is the navigation goes to the next nearest point where Google car was able to map. Usually the best thing a pax can do is drop the pin at the nearest public street access point and then call or text driver more directions or be even more considerate and walk to this point and make it even more easier for you and the driver.


----------



## GayUberDriver (Aug 24, 2016)

crookedhalo said:


> What part of, we can't see the address without opening a secret document, don't you understand?


You are able to see the address to where the rider is going to... you don't need to pull up the way bill for that. It is true that some drivers have certain features that other drivers don't have but seeing where the rider is going is clearly on the screen. I'm what I do as I get closer to the pin I tell riders to tell me when to stop. Like that if I passed their house it's because they told me to stop at a specific location


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

At the end of a trip, as soon as you are on the final street, on the top of the app where it says the next street name to turn onto, it will display the full address, including house/building number, street name, City/State, then ZIP (at least it does on mine), I never have to open the waybill in order to see full address

A big issue I run into is many houses/buildings don't have their addresses properly marked or visible, the address should be either above the garage door, by the front door, painted on the curb (or similar sign between the ditch and road or nearby tree in neighborhoods without a curb) and/or on the mailbox, clearly visible to drivers, and if needed, properly lit or reflective

I've had times when I go through a neighborhood, I can't find an address anywhere, or it's in extremely small unreadable numbers, and they have their porch/garage door lights off, which is dangerous on so many levels, as it can be hard for EMT, Fire or police to find your house in an emergency


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

Because rarely do people actually put in the address. They just assume the Pin is that the right spot. At least where I drive. Few riders confirm that the address that comes up is actually the right one and usually it's not. Morons the lot of them. Blame stupid Uber for not idiot proofing their stupid app.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

Let me ask you this first and be honest cause we know the answer before you say it, the last time you rode in a cab did you tip the driver? (We know you did) Cabs are extremely more expensive than uber so this cabbie will undoubtedly be giving you way more service than any uber would to deserve any tips so don't try and justify on the same criteria as uber. He would have to damn near vacuum your living room IMO to deserve anything according to you're standards. Just the simple fact your getting just as much and in reality more for much cheaper than a cab justifies tipping the driver if every thing went without problems where do you think that cheap fare comes from? I had a pax the other day tell me the same trip he took a cab cost $70.00 and the uber on the same trip cost $25.00 I asked did you tip the cabbie? He reluctantly said yes realizing how he was tipping only cab drivers out of habit and not the effort they put forward. Uber drivers not only deserve tips they need them to sustain, why do you think driver turnover is so ridiculous? If pax were to tip more frequently the service would improve the bad drivers would wash out and everyone would be more happy.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Uber's navigation app, aka StupidNAV, is so dreadful that most drivers except the few who still do Pool and have to use it, navigate with Google Maps or Waze. The Uber app sends the Pin's GPS over, not the address you agreed to when you requested the ride. Google then turn that into what they think the address is, so if you're at the back of an apartment or in a corner unit it's just luck what address gmaps/waze comes up with. You might try requesting the ride from where you actually want the driver to come to, else many drivers now just sit at the PIN for 5 mins (yes they do know how to use the phones clock/timer app) then do a Cancel->Rider No Show and get a whole $3.75 for their time you just wasted.


----------



## mikejm (Jun 1, 2016)

Google maps takes the address and coverts it to a GPS coordinate in lat. long. then drops the pin at the closest point on any street to that lat. long. which may not be the street the building is addressed to, it could be an alley, or a gas station on another street. Then the driver navigates to wherever Google put the pin.


----------



## mikejm (Jun 1, 2016)

At that point the driver will arrive and realize what is going on, and will only now be presented with the actual address on the Uber screen and will attempt to navigate to that address without GPS. If having done that I finally find you I will pick you up and give you your ride, unless you start complaining, then I will not let you in the car or ask you to get out. In these cases I never start the ride until I am sure you are not going to start complaining about the pick up delay so that I can cancel you and not deal with the ratings system. Cancel and don't charge rider. Good luck in the future.


----------



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

I had a ping last month for an address halfway up a residential one-way street. However, the pin was at the corner entrance to the street, not at the listed address.

I approached the corner where the pin was dropped but saw nobody outside so I turned up the little street and went halfway up to a church which appeared to be locked (flyers and mail on door).

I called pax after a minute to clarify location. Says he now is down at corner! Threw it in reverse and backed up to corner and there he is now.

No complaints really from either of us. I told him I attributed it to GPS. Pax seemed like a nice young Latino enroute to work at a restaurant. I assume he was inside a house near the corner. Prefer they have proverbial "feet on the curb" waiting. Maybe it was during our 90 degrees plus heat wave and he preferred to wait indoors. Maybe he typed in wrong address? Who knows? Nobody made a federal case out of it.


----------



## Morda (Feb 22, 2016)

The short instruction for riders. Find convenient to stop the car location (not the middle of building/mall, not the intersection, not the red zone, not the bus stop), open your rider application, do zoom the map, find yours place on the map, move the map that would pin was at this point, make an order, wait Fuber.
PS Over the past two years I have made thousands dollars on idiots who do not know how to use the application. "Welcome aboard, a good man!" or Pay No Show fee and have a nice Day! Time is money.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

I don't get paid enough. If you're not where the GPS says you're supposed to be, with lyft I'll wait 5 min to collect the waiting fee (then leave). With uber, you have SECONDS, otherwise I'm gone. No calls. Just gone. Cheap asses.

I also don't accept incoming calls (not waiting for you)... App on my phone has call continuously ring, I'm not even notified. I don't get paid enough for all that.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Lilmsmisses said:


> I don't get paid enough. If you're not where the GPS says you're supposed to be, with lyft I'll wait 5 min to collect the waiting fee (then leave). With uber, you have SECONDS, otherwise I'm gone. No calls. Just gone. Cheap asses.
> 
> I also don't accept incoming calls (not waiting for you)... App on my phone has call continuously ring, I'm not even notified. I don't get paid enough for all that.


How much do you get for the waiting fee on Lyft? If you wait at least 5 mins with Uber you get a little over $3 (you're supposed to anyway, it's been hit or miss in my experience), some have mentioned that you can get up to at least $5 depending how long you wait (I have not experienced this myself though)

Being patient and waiting a little longer may have its benefits, just had a group of pax that were taking forever to come out, and I was stopped in the road on a two lane one way street with my hazards on, even had one guy honk at me then cuss me out (the dumbass must not have noticed I had my hazards on AND there was a free lane next to me), was debating on cancelling until I got a call from them (yes, I answer pax calls), said they'd be right out, I STILL had to wait a little under a half hour for them to come out (be right out my ass), after waiting nearly an hour (and yes, I probably should have cancelled), I finally got to see what their destination was, it was halfway across town (this is in Columbus, OH, it was from near OSU campus to Hollywood Casino on the corner of W Broad St and Georgesville Rd) probably wasn't the best trip I ever had, but it still wasn't too bad


----------



## Scruffy one (Oct 21, 2015)

Bubber said:


> I'm usually picked up in a residential area, and on my map, it doesn't show building numbers.
> 
> I've tried using the pin to exactly where I'M standing, and that's usually not accurate. I understand this is a problem with UBER, but what I don't understand is how this prevents the driver from ignoring the given address
> 
> NO matter what the pin says, common sense says that if the address entered is 4441 Town St, that you're gonna be looking for a building or house number 4441. If the pin doesn't take you to this building number, common sense says that you're probably not at the correct location


Have you texted or called the driver to make sure they see the address? Not trying to make excuses for the drivers. I go by address. Too many pins are in the middle of the river.


----------



## Scruffy one (Oct 21, 2015)

drexl_s said:


> I drive to the pin because that is where you said you would be. Only time I drive to the address is if the pin is on top of the house, then, I consider driving through the wall or wait at the driveway. More important, if you see the car stopped, and got text the driver is there. Instead of having him drive around in circles, it would be awesome for the pax to walk over to the pin where it was dropped.


I've had wrong address, park in driveway & pax is next door. Wrong address but they can't walk across the yard to my car.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

mikejm said:


> Google maps takes the address and coverts it to a GPS coordinate in lat. long. then drops the pin at the closest point on any street to that lat. long. which may not be the street the building is addressed to, it could be an alley, or a gas station on another street. Then the driver navigates to wherever Google put the pin.


I've only ever seen address mismatches between StupidNav and gmaps, the Pin is always in the same place. When I notice a mismatch or gmaps going to the wrong place even when the address in gmaps shows correctly I back arrow gmaps then start to type the address, gmaps autocompletes it then goes to the right place.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ringo said:


> When Google sent the mapping cars out on the roads certain places were no access specifically private roads in mobile home parks or gated communities and apartment complexes, what happens when a pax drops a pin on a building that is on one of these non access roads is the navigation goes to the next nearest point where Google car was able to map. Usually the best thing a pax can do is drop the pin at the nearest public street access point and then call or text driver more directions or be even more considerate and walk to this point and make it even more easier for you and the driver
> 
> Z401k


I got lost inside an unmapped huge ass gated community at 2am once. Gps kept taking me to a back service entrance tjat was chained and locked.

35 40 minutes later I saw someone walking their dog, after he gave me the 5tj degree he jumped in and showed me how to get out. I drove him back, paying attention this time and finally got out.

I was 5 miles and 15-18 turns into this community. I though I was going to have to break the damn service gate.

Gps navigation is a blessing and a curse.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Bubber said:


> It seems whenever I request an Uber taxi, the drivers always go to the pin and ignore the address I put in. I put in my building number for the pickup location, and the drivers always ignore that and say "this is where the pin is"
> 
> I've had drivers in the past actually come to my building because "that's the address that was put in". So this tells me that many drivers are ignoring the address and only focused on the pin. Why are so many drivers only focused on the pin, and not the actual address that was entered?


Because minimum pay mean,minimum work


----------

